# Oil Filter Seal Replacement?



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I've just put 17.6K miles on my Cruze and took her in to the dealership for her 6th oil change this morning. After they finished, the service manager gave me the invoice and explained that the oil filter seal was weeping and that they had to replace it. He went on to tell me that it doesn't have to be done with every oil change, but that this one was ready to be changed because of the seeping. Every other car I've owned, I always changed my own oil and EVERY new filter came with the rubber gasket that seals tight to the engine block (I always had to lube it up with fresh oil before installing). It was only about $5 more than usual for the service.

Is there something different about the filters (1.4L turbo) that this no longer is the case, or is this a different seal he's talking about? I really should have asked more questions while I was there, but was in a hurry to get on the road and didn't think about it until after I left.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

The OEM AC Delco filter comes in a box with a new seal. At least when I buy them online(rockauto). If you were charged extra for the seal, I would say you got ripped off.


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

Sure hope they lubed it before they put it on because you got the shaft olie.


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

I'd always replace the O-ring on the filter housing at every filter change and I would be very surprised if their workshop manual did not state that. Some of the GM boys here will be able to look up the work package to confirm.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I ordered 10 Wix filters early on from rockauto.com. They all include a seal to replace the one on the cap. It should be a given that if they give it to you with the filter, you should replace it. 

Just another reason I don't let anyone else touch my car.

Sent from www.autoguide.com/mobile]AutoGuide.com App[/url]


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Just another reason I don't let anyone else touch my car.
> 
> Sent from www.autoguide.com/mobile]AutoGuide.com App[/url]


My sentiments exactly.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

We Got Sentiments , we got Reason and we got you got ripped off .
You went to the right stealership !


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I didn't think that sounded right. The only reason I keep going is for the warranty....if they screw it up, they have to fix it


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

So, you think THEY care more about your car than YOU could or do? I don't think so......


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

airbornedave said:


> I didn't think that sounded right. The only reason I keep going is for the warranty....if they screw it up, they have to fix it


Yes, but your warranty only goes till 100k miles or 5 years, whichever comes first. Do you have them fill the Dexos1 GM synthetic blend in there?

Do keep in mind that the bean counters have a lot of influence at GM, and that motor oil isn't very good. Their liability is terminated once you hit 100,001 miles, but you'll have been running at best a mediocre engine oil that whole time.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Yes, but your warranty only goes till 100k miles or 5 years, whichever comes first. Do you have them fill the Dexos1 GM synthetic blend in there?
> 
> Do keep in mind that the bean counters have a lot of influence at GM, and that motor oil isn't very good. Their liability is terminated once you hit 100,001 miles, but you'll have been running at best a mediocre engine oil that whole time.


You are most correct. I'd say if you plan to get rid of the car before the warranty period expires, it's a moot point and will become another owner's problem. If long term ownership is the plan, like I do, then the small additional expense for full synthetic oil is the proper solution given the engine's design and operating enviornment. I've never had an engine issue in the 23 years I've been using full synthetic in all of my four stroke engines.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

They took advantage of you. When you purchase of the filter, it comes with a new seal in the box. So they basically charged you for a part that was free. I purchased the filter @ my dealer and it was $7.44. 

I literally just finished changing my oil for the 1st time and it took me about 20 min.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

After doing some investigation after work last night, I got the invoice and tracked the part number. 

Turns out it's an oil filter cover seal. WTF is that? I can't find a diagram anywhere with it

http://www.gmpartsclub.com/oem-part/chevrolet/filter-cover-seal/12577653


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

airbornedave said:


> After doing some investigation after work last night, I got the invoice and tracked the part number.
> 
> Turns out it's an oil filter cover seal. WTF is that? I can't find a diagram anywhere with it
> 
> FILTER COVER SEAL for CHEVROLET (12577653) : OEM CHEVROLET Parts


Yeah it sounds like the part that comes with every filter when it is replaced. 

Start doing your own oil changes.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

airbornedave said:


> After doing some investigation after work last night, I got the invoice and tracked the part number.
> 
> Turns out it's an oil filter cover seal. WTF is that? I can't find a diagram anywhere with it
> 
> FILTER COVER SEAL for CHEVROLET (12577653) : OEM CHEVROLET Parts



With the cartridge style filters, there is a reservoir that the filter sits in and there is a cap that screws into the reservoir. The seal is essentially a silicone O ring that goes on the cap and seals it tight reassembly.

Basically look at it this way. Think of going to the store, purchasing a conventional filter. The sales person opens the box, takes the rubber seal from the bottom of the filter, puts the filter back in the box and then decides to charge you $5.00 for the seal. This is essentially what they did. They ripped you off.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

XR is right again. It's part #25 on this drawing. It looks like you can purchase the seal (12577653) independently of the filter cartridge, if need be. But it's listed on all the sites as a Camaro part, not a Cruze part. All of the pictures I found show the Camaro filter without a seal, as in the assembly drawing below for the Camaro. All pictures of a Cruze oil filter shows the seal as part of the filter contents. I'm wondering if you got the correct seal, or even the correct filter. Perhaps it was the tech's first Cruze oil change and when he pulled it apart, just assumed it was the same filter setup as a V6 Camaro. The Camaro V6 and the Cruze I4 take different p/n filter cartridges. I don't know if they differ much in size, so you'd have to set one next to the other to see if you could cross install one, but someone did something out of proper with that oil change. 

Chevrolet 12577653 Genuine Factory Original Filter Cover Seal | eBay


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

I wonder how many other people they scammed? 

I'd file a complaint with the BBB they are double dipping on a part you already purchased.

United States and Canada BBB Consumer and Business Reviews, Reports, Ratings, Complaints and Accredited Business Listings <<<<<---- Start here. I know it's only few bucks but that's not the point.


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

They definitely screwed you over. If we tried this at my dealership, we'd definitely get fired for trying to pull something like that.

The ACDelco filter for the Cruze and Sonic always comes with a new gasket and needs replaced every time. 

You wouldn't take an old gasket off a non-canister style filter and put it on the new one would you? The "needed" part they sold was most likely for the VVT Camaro, which doesn't come with a new gasket.

I would totally raise some h3ll if I was you, then find a new place to get your Cruze serviced.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

My '12 Eco has 50,000 miles. I've done all the oil changes, and I've never changed the canister seal. I always inspect it, and it's always fine. O-rings are reusable.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I've wondered about oil changing on the Cruze. You are supposed to change the 'O" ring on the filter canister cap, but not the one on the oil pan drain plug? Is it because of the material used for the cap?


----------



## MyShibbyEco (Jan 21, 2012)

Gus_Mahn said:


> My '12 Eco has 50,000 miles. I've done all the oil changes, and I've never changed the canister seal. I always inspect it, and it's always fine. O-rings are reusable.


Agreed, although since the filters come with one, why not?


 Jim Frye said:


> I've wondered about oil changing on the Cruze. You are supposed to change the 'O" ring on the filter canister cap, but not the one on the oil pan drain plug? Is it because of the material used for the cap?


Technically, you can replace that too, but I have no idea on availability and part number(s).I've always changed my own oil and the Fram filters always come with an O-ring seal. Since no one has asked this yet, what did you end up paying for the filter + seal total? If it was something like $3 for the filter and $5 for the seal I would not worry about it, that's about the price you pay anywhere else. Now if they did something like $7 for the filter + $5 for the seal, that's different, then they are getting an easy $5.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

MyShibbyEco said:


> Agreed, although since the filters come with one, why not?Technically, you can replace that too, but I have no idea on availability and part number(s).I've always changed my own oil and the Fram filters always come with an O-ring seal. Since no one has asked this yet, what did you end up paying for the filter + seal total? If it was something like $3 for the filter and $5 for the seal I would not worry about it, that's about the price you pay anywhere else. Now if they did something like $7 for the filter + $5 for the seal, that's different, then they are getting an easy $5.


Wix makes a solid, very high quality filter with great filter media and a very good reputation. All testing shows that Wix produces solid results. 

For a comparison purposes, I get my Wix filters for just a hair over $6 each from Rockauto.com. Each one of them has that seal included. I have changed many cartridge-type filters like this on other vehicles such as a Hyundai Azera and a number of Saturns, and they all included that seal. Considering it's only 30 seconds of work to remove one and put the new one back on, I see no reason not to.


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

Besides what else are you going to do will all the spare o-rings now. Might as well just put it on while the oil is still draining.


----------



## Yates (Aug 24, 2012)

I have never changed the o-ring seal on any cartridge filter that didn't look bad. Maybe I will give it more consideration going forward.


----------

